
Indian students kill themselves in a week after IT blunder - Siira
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6972257/21-Indian-students-kill-week-blunder-meant-failed-key-exams.html
======
nutcracker46
Tune in, turn on, drop the fuck out. Otherwise, find a way to stay in the
world.

